# razorz edge and gotti any1 have any info?



## deleonz (Nov 11, 2008)

i have a 2 yr old blue nose fawn that is a razors edge and gotti bloodline i do have her papers.. but would like to know a little more on each side.. thanks..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

We have a crap load of information on this site reguarding both bloodlines. Post up a pedigree and we should be able to help you from there. What kinda info are you looking for? About individual dogs or how they were created?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Do a quick search of the forum. There is a lot already posted.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whats gotti and whats razor edge mixed with? Im' 2 lazy to research


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*too lazy...*



Czar said:


> Im' 2 lazy to research


Don't think you'll be spoon fed here... If you do you've come to the wrong place and your dog will trample you....fyi


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> Don't think you'll be spoon fed here... If you do you've come to the wrong place and your dog will trample you....fyi


cool:flush:


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

gotti was started by richard barajas and his dog juan gotti. this dog's original bloodline is greyline. this is juan gotti 
















one of his sons is my favorite gotti dog- monster 








these are gotti's parents 
raider and cali love 
















calis sire is raider and mercy


----------



## Blue Dominion Pitbulls (Jan 3, 2010)

deleonz said:


> i have a 2 yr old blue nose fawn that is a razors edge and gotti bloodline i do have her papers.. but would like to know a little more on each side.. thanks..


SEND ME YOUR DOGS PED AND ILL DO SOME RESEARCH FOR YOU THAT IS MY FAVORITE PART. THE INNER NERD IN ME IS COMING OUT LOL


----------

